# Teichfrösche Verordnung!



## schorse2 (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

beim letzten Regen sind mir 2 Teichfrösche zugewandert was für eine
Freude für mich.

Nur Quarken sie Abends sehr laut hört sich ja gut an.

Aber ob es meine Nachbarn auch so toll finden weiß ich noch nicht.

Nun meine Frage an euch gibt es irgend eine Teichfrösch Verordnung! grins

die auf Lärmbelästigung oder ähnliches deuten kann,
so das ich sie einfangen und umsiedeln muß?

Für den einen mag es eine recht Blöde Frage sein mich
interessiert es aber.

MfG Schorse


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Moin,

nein, du darfst die __ Frösche nicht einfach einfangen und/oder umsetzen, das gleiche gilt für den noch schwimmenden Nachwuchs  
Geh mal in unsere Forensuche...da gabs schon einige ähnliche Threads!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Limnos (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hi

Soviel ich weiß, dürfen zugewanderte __ Frösche nicht nur bleiben, wo sie sind, sie dürfen auch nicht entfernt werden. Wichtig für den "Zuwanderungsnachweis" ist es , dass es in der Nähe andere Habitate dieser Froschart gibt. Das können natürliche wie auch von Menschenhand geschaffene sein. Ich wünsche Dir verständnisvolle Nachbarn.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Soweit ich weiß, nein.
Aber was weiß ein Ösi schon von deutschen Verordnungen 
Ich glaube aber gelesen zu haben, dass es mal einen Präzedenzfall gab, wo ein Nachbar den Nachbarn mit den Fröschen angeklagt hat und der Teichbesitzer hat gewonnen, weil das Gericht entschied, dass die __ Frösche da bleiben dürfen. Oder irre ich? Findet man aber sicher mit google...


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Also, das Gesetz verbietet das Fangen und Umsetzen von einheimischen Amphibien und deren Laich bzw. Nachwuchs, da gibt es nur ganz wenige und genehmigungspflichtige Ausnahmen.

Es gab aber irgendwo mal ein Gerichtsurteil, wo die __ Frösche entfernt werden musst, aber sie waren dort auch vorher ausgesetzt worden, wenn ich nicht irre. Aber Deine sind ja freiwillig eingewandert.

Wenn Deine Nachbarn sich beschweren, dann suche so früh wie möglich das Gespräch. Versuche Ihnen klar zu machen, dass der "Lärm" nur kurze Zeit während der Balz anhält und die Tiere auf der roten Liste stehen.


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Schorse,
Teichfrösche quaken nicht lang und auch nicht laut, eher ein tiefes knurren.
Meine leben schon 7 Jahre in den unterschiedlichen Teichen bei uns ohne, dass ein Nachbar sich an dem angenehmen Geräusch gestört hätte.
Wenns kein Pärchen ist, kann das "quaken" schon etwas länger dauern. Meine __ Teichfrosch Familie braucht aber jedes Jahr 2 Wochen, bis sie sich im Teich wieder gefunden haben.
Da sie Orts treu sind, solltest du deine Nachbarn auf das angenehme Geräusch jedes Frühjahr vorbereiten.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo Schorse.

Eine sehr schöne Idee fand ich damals in Anjas Beitrag beschrieben: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/24
Da kann man als halbwegs normaler Nachbar doch erstmal nur freundlich drauf reagieren... Und sich vielleicht sogar mit freuen. Über die Natur, die uns doch noch hier und da begegnet.


----------



## schorse2 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Danke für die sehr netten Antworten.

Naja knurren kann man es nicht gerade nennen der hier 
bei uns muß ein Megafon haben.

Über Nacht ist er wetergewandert lol. nun Quarkt es vom Nachbarn her.

Hat mich gefragt ob ich einen Frosch hatte grins.

Sagte zu mir wenn er zu laut wird will er ihn umsiedeln.

Wie gesagt ist wohl ein Wanderfrosch auf der durchreise.
Nur von wo ist er gekommen.

Wie weit wandern Teichfrösche eigendlich?

Mfg Schorse


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Sicher ist ein freundliches Gespräch mit dem Nachbarn die beste Lösung,
aber alternativ könnte man ihm jedoch auch anbieten, etwas gegen das Gequake zu tun, 
sobald er etwas gegen das Vogelgezwitscher in seinem Garten unternimmt!


----------



## animei (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*



Joerg schrieb:


> Teichfrösche quaken nicht lang und auch nicht laut, eher ein tiefes knurren.


Sind das nicht eher __ Kröten, die "knurren"? Also meine Teichfrösche sind manchmal schon ganz schön laut. 
Hier kann man sich die verschiedenen "Stimmen" anhören: http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/teichfrosch.htm


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hi,

"knurrern" tun Grasfrösche

__ Grünfrösche quacken mitunter extrem laut (wie mal der __ Seefrosch der sich an meinem Gartenteich breitgemacht hatte, den hörte man noch deutlich aus nem km Entfernung:shock)

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo Anita,
__ Kröten sind es nicht aber welche Art genau kann ich nicht sagen.
Wasserfrosch, __ Seefrosch oder __ kleiner Wasserfrosch 

Wäre toll wenn du dir meinen mal ansehen könntest. 





Er hatte sich an einem Koi vergangen, da das Weibchen sich versteckt hat.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30090/page-2

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## danyvet (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

na, der sieht ja interessant aus. Bin gespannt, was für einer das ist. Ob die schwarzen Flecken zur Färbung gehören, oder ob das vielleicht von älteren Verletzungen oder einer abgeheilten Krankheit ist? Spannend....


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Servus Jörg

Könnte sich um einen "Braunfrosch" handeln, also entweder ein Gras-, Spring- oder ein __ Moorfrosch ...
Hast du den Koi von dem Frosch befreit und ihn dabei in der Hand gehabt ...
Hatte er einen hellen, ohne dunkle Tupfen, Kehlsack ..... (Bild 3 > dort grau/schwarz gefleckt) ?


----------



## Nikolai (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo,
stand gestern in der Hannoverschen Allgemeinen Zeitung:
"Anklage wegen Froschmord"
Da hatte ein Nachbar tatsächlich einen Frosch in Nachbar´s Teich mit einem Kleinkalibergewehr erschossen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hi,

das wird wohl auch ein __ Grasfrosch sein. Von allen heimischen Fröschen hat der die abwechslungsreichte Färbung (passen sich u.a dem Untergrund ihres Lebensraumes an) Ich hatte mal einen im Garten der war lehmgelb mit dunklen eckigen Flecken,ganz wie in seinem bevorzugten Unterschlupf, Da gabs Lehmboden durchsetzt mit dunklen Schotterstücken

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Ja, Ja ... auch die können sich sehr gut anpassen ... wie Chamäleon :schizo


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo,

Nachbarn wegen Fröschen zerstritten: 
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1333662/Nachbarn-wegen-Froeschen-zerstritten?flash=off 

 wir sind doch ned im wilden westen


----------



## Limnos (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hi

@ Jörg
@ Anita
Es ist der __ Grasfrosch, der(sogar unter Wasser) ziemlich leise knurrt. __ Kröten haben einen Ruf, ähnlich dem der Unke (falls ihr den kennt) aber etwas tiefer, den man besten mit einem kurzen Uh wiedergeben kann. Die sogenannten __ Grünfrösche (Wasser, See- und __ Teichfrosch) sind die lauten Quaker.
Mit diesem Spiel kann man die Stimmen der Lurche kennenlernen:
_http://www.saxonet.de/amphibia/lurche/index.html
_
MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi, das wird wohl auch ein __ Grasfrosch sein.


Danke Frank, Wolfgang. 
Scheint wohl sicher zu sein, dass eine Grasfrosch Familie sich bei uns schon lange wohlfühlt.  Jedes Frühjahr gibt es trotzdem das angenehme Knurren, bis sich beide wieder gefunden haben.
@Frank: ich könnte ihn dir ja mal zur genauen Bestimmung vorbeibringen oder du kommst mal bei mir vorbei. 


Frank, was mich etwas stutzig macht ist deine Beschreibung des "Grasfrosch" hier im Forum.
"Nach der Laichabgabe verschwinden die Grasfrösche wieder aus dem Gewässer und sind mitunter überall im Garten zu finden"
*Die sind bei mir ganzjährig im Teich und verlassen ihn nur Nachts wegen Nahrungssuche.* 



Digicat schrieb:


> Hast du den Koi von dem Frosch befreit und ihn dabei in der Hand gehabt .. ?


Servus Digicat,
ich hab den Frosch in der Hand gehabt. Da er sich nur wiederwillig entfernen ließ, hab ich in diesem Moment aber eher an die tiefen Wunden an dem Koi gedacht. 
Der Grasfrosch hatte keine Verletzungen, nur ein wenig Testosteron zuviel.  Hat sich schon kurz danach mit dem richtigen Partner um den Nachwuchs gekümmert.
Nach 6 Wochen Spezialbehandlung im Haus, ist der Koi diese Woche wieder nach draußen gekommen. 

Danke
Jörg


----------



## karsten. (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

schönes WE


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Der wilde, wilde Westen....

Ebenfalls schönes WE


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Servus Christine

Habs auch in der hiesigen "Kronen Zeitung" gelesen ...

Da bleibt einem die Spucke weg ...


----------



## Algusmaximus (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo ,
 das haben sie im SWR Radio auch durchgegeben.
Während der erste Frosch mit einem " sauberen Kopfschuss" hingerichtet worden sei, wäre der zweite Frosch mit schweren Verletzungen davongekommen. Dort haben sie aber erzählt es wäre mit einem Luftgewehr geschossen worden. 
Karabiner 1WK halte ich für weniger wahrscheinlich. 

Btw. wir hatten in der Nachbarschaft ein zwangsversteigertes Grundstück mit ehemals angelegten und nicht mehr betreutem Teich. Darin tummelten sich in Spitzenzeiten ca. 20 Teichfrösche. Der Vorbesitzer hat Gerüchten zufolge in nat. Gewässern Froschlaich gesammelt und bei sich eingebracht.

Unser Schlafzimmer ist zur anderen Seite, so hörten  wir das Gequake nur gedämpft. Mir macht das nix aus, im Gegenteil, ich kann dann gut schlafen.

 Aber Leute ich sage euch, die direkten Nachbarn, die hatten echt ein Problem, das war schon brutal was die für ein Spektakel gemacht haben.  Da geht wirklich nix mehr mit Nachtruhe.

Es wurde dann in einer ansonsten sehr selten zu beobachtenden konzertierten Gemeinschaftsaktion mit viel isotonischen Getränken und Gelächter eine Froschfangaktion durchgeführt, und die teilweise wirklich stattlichen Exemplare wurden in ein ca. 3km entferntes  See - Sumpfgebiet ausgebürgert.

Jetzt leben  auch noch ab und an ein oder zwei Exemplare, je nach Feuchtegrad. Das wird aber ohne Murren akzeptiert und stellt kein Problem mehr da.


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo Maxi-Alge,

ein Luftgewehr zu haben, ist aber nicht strafbar. Das kannst Du Dir bei Volljährigkeit mit Personalausweis einfach kaufen. Der Knabe ist ja wegen des Waffenbesitzes verurteilt worden...



> konzertierten Gemeinschaftsaktion



das ist organisiertes Verbrechen - Bandenkriminalität!


----------



## Norbert63 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo,

nur mal ein kurzer Gedankengang, Knötti soll um 2.30Uhr Nachts mit einem Luftgewehr erschossern worden sein, bei uns ist es um 2.30Uhr sehr dunkel, also muss es schon ein Meisterschuß gewesen sein. Außerdem hätte man sehen müssen, ob der Frosch erschossen wurde.

Ich denke, es war und ist einfach ein "normaler" Nachbarschaftsstreit und diese werden leider häufig mit allen Mitteln geführt.

Die Medien berichten darüber doch nur, weil angeblich eine Waffe im Spiel war. 

In Deutschland darf man ab 18Jahren ein Luftgewehr mit F-Kennzeichnung kaufen, aber noch lange nicht überall damit schiessen! Man darf z.B. auf seinem Grundstück damit schiessen, aber dann muss sichergestellt sein, dass das Geschoß das Grundstück nicht verlassen kann ( eigentlich unmöglich! )

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Pammler (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Also ich freue mich, das 2 __ Frösche den Winter überlebt haben und ein großer dicker Frosch gelegtlich vorbeischaut. Erstmals dieses Jahr quaken sie auch (da voriges Jahr der Teich erst entstand) Ein schönes gefühl im Garten am Teich mit quakenden Fröschen zu sitzen! Dieses Naturgefühl hat man doch heutzutage eher selten und die Kinder lernen was es heißt Verantwortung für die Natur zu übernehmen. Da gehört gequake nun mal dazu.


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Torsten


----------



## svenna80 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*



Algusmaximus schrieb:


> Btw. wir hatten in der Nachbarschaft ein zwangsversteigertes Grundstück mit ehemals angelegten und nicht mehr betreutem Teich. Darin tummelten sich in Spitzenzeiten ca. 20 Teichfrösche. Der Vorbesitzer hat Gerüchten zufolge in nat. Gewässern Froschlaich gesammelt und bei sich eingebracht.
> 
> Unser Schlafzimmer ist zur anderen Seite, so hörten  wir das Gequake nur gedämpft. Mir macht das nix aus, im Gegenteil, ich kann dann gut schlafen.
> 
> ...



Warum sollte eine solche Aktion laut Blumenelse ein "organisiertes Verbrechen - Bandenkriminalität!" darstellen? Diese Betitelung finde ich doch ein wenig unpassend.

Wenn die __ Frösche eingefangen werden und an einer anderen für sie artgerechten Stelle wieder in die Natur entlassen werden, haben beide Seiten etwas davon.
Die Nachbarn ihre Ruhe und die Frösche ein größeren und womöglich schöneres Domizil!


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo Svenna,

das kann ich Dir erklären - weil es schlicht und ergreifend gesetzlich verboten ist. Ich hab allerdings den  Smiley vergessen.


----------



## svenna80 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Man sollte die Gesetzeslage diesbezüglich ändern. 
Denn die Tierchen quaken doch recht laut und ausgiebig. Und bringen einen um den Schlaf. 
Zumindest in bewohnten Gebieten sollte man sie artgerecht umsiedeln dürfen.


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo Svenna,

dieser Zeitraum des Quakens ist recht kurz. Was willst Du als nächstes umsiedeln? Die lauten Vögel?


----------



## Piroska (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo!
Also ich kann Svenna durchaus verstehen. An meinem Schwimmteich fängt es im /MärzApril mit verschiedenen Krötenarten  an, dann kommt der __ Teichfrosch und die Krönung ist zur Zeit mal wieder der grüne Laubfrosch (bis Ende Mai/Anfang Juni). Ich kann nur bestätigen, was auch in wikipedia steht, dass der Geräuschpegel des Laubfrosches gehörschädigendes Niveau (87 Dezibel) erreicht. Und wenn man dann noch so ca. 5 - 6 oder auch schon mal mehr Exemplare dieser Art unter dem Schlafzimmerfenster hat, ist an Schlaf bis weit nach Mitternacht (manchmal bis in die frühen Morgenstunden) nicht zu denken. Das geht schon an die Substanz. Und Schlafentzug ist auf Dauer auch schädlich.

Grüsse aus Ungarn
Annette


----------



## Nikolai (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo Anette,

87 Dezibel erreichen sie nur, wenn Du sie mit ins Bett nimmst.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Servus Annette

Kenne ich ... die __ Laubfrösche haben zwar nicht unter unseren Schlafzimmerfenster gequakt, sondern in ca. 10m Entfernung, aber .... 

Haben in dieser Zeit auf der anderen Seite des Hauses geschlafen 

Das sollte im Sinne des Tierschutzes dieses Opfer wert sein


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hi Svenna,
lieb gemeint, aber eben verboten:
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Gesetzeslage auch in D so ist,
dass man einfach keine Amphibien fangen und wo anders aussetzen darf,
auch wenn ich persönlich das Gesetz in DIESER Form für absoluten Schwachsinn halte.
Sollte euch jemand anzeigen, wird das letztendlich ein Richter exekutieren und euch bestrafen,
wie auch, wenn du irgendwo 3 Kaulquappen fängst und nach Hause in deinen Teich bringst.

Wenn du aber z.B. den Teich auf dem eigenen Grundstück einfach zuschüttest und ein Haus draufbaust,
wirst du genausowenig Probleme bekommen, wie wenn du eine laichwandernde Kröte mit dem Auto plattfährst: 
theoretisch möglich, aber praktisch nicht.
Wirklich vertrottelt ...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

(Da kann ich mich glücklich schätzen,
dass mir die Ansiedelung des süßen grünen Laubfrosches nicht gelungen ist!)


----------



## svenna80 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Svenna,
> 
> dieser Zeitraum des Quakens ist recht kurz. Was willst Du als nächstes umsiedeln? Die lauten Vögel?



Wenn die Vögel nachts so laut piepen würden wie die __ Frösche quaken, dann würde ich sie womöglich verscheuchen. Ja richtig. Aber gottseidank ist hier nachts kein Krach seitens der Vögel auszumachen. Also dürfen sie bleiben! 

Hier in DE gibt es so einige verquere Gesetze, dass mit dem Frosch, den ich nicht umsiedeln darf, weil ich nachts keine Ruhe bekomme, gehört wohl dazu.
Die beiden Frösche in meinem Teich haben dieses Jahr noch gar nix gesagt. Gottseidank.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Naturschutzgedanke in diesem Fall einfach zu weit geht. Denn man tut den Tieren ja kein Leid an, wenn man sie umsiedelt. 
Für alle durch Froschlärm Gequälten kann ich nur den Tip geben, einfach einfangen und an einem schönen Teich wieder aussetzen. Allderdings sollte man es nicht laut rausposaunen und nicht gesehen werden. Wobei ich bezweifel, dass es viele Leute gibt, die einen als gleich anzeigen würden. Die meisten besitzen dann doch noch ein wenig Menschenverstand um den Sachverhalt überblicken zu können.


----------



## Goldi2009 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo,

verstehen kann ich diese verbotene Umsiedelung der __ Frösche schon. Hier bei uns im Wohnviertel gibt es viele Teiche. Ein Nachbar hat sich vor zig Jahren die Teichfrösche eingesetzt. Er hat Naturteiche ohne Fische, also auch keine Feinde für die Frösche. Über die Zeit  haben sie sich sehr stark vermehrt, sind sie in sämtliche Teiche hier ausgewandert, da sie in den zwei Teichanlagen des Nachbars nur begrenzten Platz hatten,  wobei sie schon nicht klein sind. Die ganze Nachbarschaft stöhnt über die vielen Frösche, den geraubten Schlaf. Gerichtliche Klagen gab es auch schon, konnten aber nicht durchgesetzt werden. Und so haben wir hier eine Invasion von Teichfröschen. shock:shock

Ich schlafe in dieser Zeit auch zu einer anderen Seite des Hauses, da ist der Geräuchpegel nicht ganz so stark.  Es ist schon ein unterschied, ob es zehn oder hunderte von Fröschen sind. Natur hin oder her.

Durch die Fische bleiben die Frösche in meinem Teich nie lange, dieses Jahr sind jedoch ein paar Babyfrösche über den Winter bei mir geblieben. Die lasse ich auch dort, da ich aus Erfahrung weiß, dass sie zur Laichzeit bei den besagten Nachbarn wandern.  

Also an alle Froschgeplagten: Kopf hoch und andere Schlafzimmer aufsuchen!


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Servus Anne

Da siehst du mal wieder das man nichts versetzen sollte ...



> Ein Nachbar hat sich vor zig Jahren die Teichfrösche eingesetzt.



Das hätte er nicht dürfen  ....


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Moin.

Wir haben mittlerweile 10 __ Frösche im/am "neuen Teich" und ich konnte diese Nacht trotz offenem Schlafzimmerfenster hervorragend schlafen. Der Teich befindet sich keine 10 m vom Haus entfernt. 
Da sich die Frösche anscheinend dem Lärmpegel ihrer Umgebung "anpassen", war es für mich eher beruhigend.

Am alten Teich, wo sie gegen Autobahn- und direkten Flughafenlärm ankommen müssen, sind sie dagegen seeeehr laut. Aber dort haben alle Anwohner Lärmschutzfenster und Lüfter für die Nacht...
Dort stört übrigens tatsächlich des Nachts ein Vogel die Nachtruhe gewisser Personen. 
Vermutlich ists eine Nachtigall, die in den vom Hausbesitzer eigenhändig vor vielen Jahren gepflanzten Bäumen Nacht für Nacht ihr Ständchen bringt.


----------



## Dr.J (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Moin,

wir haben auch jedes Jahr Teichfrösche bei uns am Teich, aber die benehmen sich zivilisiert und quacken nur ab und an am Tag, aber nie nachts.


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Servus

Heute Nacht "Knurrte" ab und zu wieder eine __ Erdkröte ... war schön .... 

Und nein, ich bin nicht Mondsüchtig ... hab nur einen leichten Schlaf


----------



## StefanBO (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo Svenna,



svenna80 schrieb:


> Zumindest in bewohnten Gebieten sollte man sie artgerecht umsiedeln dürfen.


wenn die __ Frösche künstlich und gesetzwidrig mitten in der Stadt (umgeben von Straßen) angesiedelt worden sind, sind entsprechende Urteile und (hoffentlich) fachgerechte Maßnahmen möglich.

Wenn die Frösche zuerst da waren, und ein entsprechender Lebensraum vorhanden ist, sollten eher die Gesetze derart geändert werden, dass man die menschlichen Querulanten artgerecht umsiedeln darf :evil



svenna80 schrieb:


> Denn man tut den Tieren ja kein Leid an, wenn man sie umsiedelt.


Dann solltest du aber auch genau erläutern, was du unter einer artgerechten Umsiedlung verstehst, bei denen "den Tieren" angeblich kein Leid geschieht.

Denn so einfach, wie du es darstellst, kann ich diese Einstellung bestenfalls als naiv bezeichnen. Es reicht eben nicht, Amphibien ins nächste "schöne" Gewässer zu verfrachten, wie von dir behauptet, um ihren Fortbestand zu ermöglichen. Schön wäre es ja, denn dann bräuchten die Amphibien erst gar nicht zu den streng geschützten Arten gehören.

Das gilt natürlich genau so umgekehrt. Also, wenn man "irgendeinen Frosch/Kröte" bzw. dessen Quappen oder Laich in den heimischen Teich verfrachtet. Wo die Art nicht einmal bestimmt wird, geschweige denn deren Anforderungen bekannt sind, oder erfüllt werden.


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo Stefan 



StefanBO schrieb:


> Wenn die __ Frösche zuerst da waren, und ein entsprechender Lebensraum vorhanden ist, sollten eher die Gesetze derart geändert werden, dass man die menschlichen Querulanten artgerecht umsiedeln darf :evil



toll


----------



## danyvet (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

schließe mich Christine an und verneige mich vor diesem Satz


----------



## Algusmaximus (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Im Falle unserer Nachbarschaft wurden die Teichfrösche aus einem nahegelegenen Sumpfgebiet 
( Wasserrückhaltezone) seinerzeit vom Delinquenten zwangsumgesiedelt in seinen Teich.

Die Leute haben die __ Frösche nur wieder eingefangen und dorthin zurückgebracht wo schon immer jede Menge der grünen Kameraden wohnen. Ich denke, Gesetzeslage hin oder her, daß das eine tiergerechte Maßnahme war.
Ich finde das auch ok, denn immer noch besser als wenn irgendein grenzdebiler Nachbar mit Chlortabletten o.ä. für Ruhe sorgt.


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo Algusmaximus,

das mag in diesem Einzelfall so gewesen sein, aber möchte nicht wissen, wie oft __ Frösche in völlig ungeeignete Gewässer umgesiedelt wurden und dann auf dem Weg in passendere Gefilde umgekommen sind. Denn gerade solche Leute scheren sich wenig um die Ansprüche der Tiere, Hauptsache sie haben ihre Ruhe (denn dazu sind sie schließlich in die "Natur" gezogen )


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Lieber Algusmaximus,
ich bin ja prinzipiell völlig deiner Meinung
(auch wenn man ganz gern mal 5 gerade sein lässt, wenn an dann dafür schlafen kann),
aber das Gesetz ist da deutlich restriktiver:
Ich erinnere mich an eine Geschichte , wo ein Wasserflöhe fangender deutscher Aquarianer bestraft wurde. 
(Ob sie stimmt, kann ich nicht beschwören, klingt aber nicht unplausibel.)
Seine Beteuerungen, er hätte die Wasserflöhe vor 2 Jahren dort selbst angesiedelt, waren ohne Belang:
Ab der 2. Generation (und die erleben Daphnien nach 2 Wochen!), die sie sich "in Freiheit" vermehren,
gelten die wieder als Wildtiere - was das für die __ Frösche bedeutet, kannst du dir denken!

In Österreich regelt das Fischereigesetz die Entnahme von "Wassertieren";
wer eine Fischerkarte hat, darf fragen, ob er Wasserflöhe fangen darf (Antwort ungewiss);
wer keine Fischerkarte hat, darf GARNICHTS entnehmen.
Wenn man den Tümpelkescher schwingt, ist das also genauso,
als würde man den selbstgeschossenen 17-Ender aus dem Wald schleifen:
Wenn sich dann ein Aufsichtsorgan ausreichend entblödet, 
wird man wegen Wilddiebstahl angezeigt - irre, was? 
Mit Fröschen und Kaulquappen ist das noch VIEL schlimmer:
Da verstösst man ja auch noch gegen das Naturschutzgesetz!

Der Biotopschutz bleibt hier leider ein Lippenbekenntnis
und wird zugunsten von Bauvorhaben gern vergessen:
_"Is eh nur a Lacken!"_
.


----------



## Algusmaximus (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Servus Peter der Schwarze,

ja ist schon seltsam heute. Wenn ich daran denke, was wir als Buben in der Natur am Tümpel oder See veranstaltet haben, wir wären ja nicht mehr ans Licht gekommen.

Um die Kleinlebewesen hat sich doch niemand groß geschert. Ich sag mal so, wir sind im Grünen groß geworden, und obwohl wir  __ Frösche, Lurche und anderes Getier mit unseren Keschern gefangen haben, haben diese Biotope nicht wesentlich gelitten. 

Was wir aber gelernt haben, ist der Respekt und die Bewunderung vor der Natur und ihren Kreaturen. Kaputt gingen all diese kleinen Inseln intakter Natur dann aber durch Baumaßnahmen, für die Amis ausgewiesene Manövergebiete und Flurbereinigungen etc. 

Und was ich gerade heutzutage besonders lästig finde, sind diese ganzen selbsternannten Naturschützer und Selbstgerechten, die kaum den Fuß vor die Tür bekommen. Sowieso nichts praktisch unternehmen für den Schutz erhaltenswerter Systeme, aber bei jeder Gelegenheit mit erhobenen Zeigefinger moralisieren. (Womit ich niemanden hier im Forum meine, aber was ich am Wasser schon alles erlebt habe..)   :evil
Grüße


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hi Algusmaximus,
du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

P.S:: Wenn ich daran denke, gegen wie viele Gesetze z.B. der junge Konrad Lorentz verstossen hat,
ist es direkt ein Glück, dass der nicht im Gefängnis gestorben ist!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*




blumenelse schrieb:


> Hauptsache sie haben ihre Ruhe (denn dazu sind sie schließlich in die "Natur" gezogen )



Hi,

ja, und wenn dann was ländliches in ihrer Nachbarschaft ect. auftaucht gleich zum Richter rennen

Im Nachbarort hatte mal  ein von Frankfurt hingezogenes Professorenpaar gegen einen Bauern geklagt. Die wollten unterbinden das der seine Kühe weiterhin auf seine Weiden nebenan treibt. Denn Kühe machen auch zwischen 13.00 und 15.00 mal Muh und garnieren die klare Luft mit Kuhfladenduft. Wie ausging war ja klar. Die Kläger unterlagen Der Richter meinte nur wer aufs Land zieht muß auch mit dem Landleben rechnen, sonst hätten sie ja gleich im "sterilen" Frankfurt bleiben sollen

MfG Frank


----------



## didio (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

ich oute mich:
bin seit gestern ein Straftäter.
habe einen "zugeflogenen" grünen Schreihals (seit letzten Donnerstag) gefangen und im 2. Versuch
in einem tollen, natürlich gehaltenen Seegebiet ausgesetzt. Hatte mich vorher überzeugt, das Dutzende
gleichartiger __ Frösche dort leben. Unser erster Versuch ging schief, der Teich unseres Nachbarn (500M entfernt)
gefiel ihm nicht - nach 2 Tagen war er wieder da ... und begrüßte jeden und alles mit extremer Lautstärke sowie enormen Einfallsreichtum und stimmlichen Variationen

Unsere restlichen Frösche sind in ihrem Konzertverhalten außerordentlich entgegenkommend. Und ich kann wieder schlafen. Schlafraum wechseln geht bei uns nun mal nicht.

LG aus Bremen
didio


----------



## granada (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Unser Teich ist jetzt cirka 10 Wochen alt.Es sind in der letzten Woche nach dem ersten Männchen nun mindestens fünf Stück eingezogen.Kann es sein dass das quarken auch stark Temperaturabhängig ist?
Ich denke die fühlen sich sehr wohl bei uns da zur Zeit keine Fische im Teich sind.

 grüße Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hi Jürgen,

ja die Lautäußerungen hängen auch von den Temperaturen ab

MfG Frank


----------



## Monsti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bin eine Straftäterin, denn Anfang April entnahm ich unserem Gartenteich von mehreren __ Grasfrosch-Laichballen _(Rana temporaria)_ einen kleinen Teil, um die Viecher während ihrer Entwicklung beobachten zu können. Nach dem Schlupf von ca. 50 Tierchen, setzte ich bis auf drei besonders kräftige Kaulquappen alles wieder in den Teich. Die verbliebenen Tierchen befinden sich gerade mitten in der Metamorphose und werden am Teich ausgesetzt, sobald sich der Ruderschwanz zurückbildet. Dann sind sie nämlich soweit, dass sie auf Insektenfang gehen können.

Zur Beurteilung meines Frevels: Ein Großteil der Laichballen wurde von hungrigen Stockenten gefressen, ein kleinerer Teil ist ausgetrocknet, die übrigen der ursprünglich zu Hunderten herumschwimmenden Kaulquappen fielen Libellenlarven, Wasserwanzen und dem __ Gelbrandkäfer zum Opfer. Meine drei Zöglinge sind vermutlich die einzigen Überlebenden einer kriminellen Aktion. 

Die Entwicklung meiner Tierchen in den letzten ca. 7 Wochen könnt Ihr hier verfolgen --> Vom Laich zum Frosch

Diese Doku habe ich u.a. erstellt, weil man mitunter gezwungen ist, am Gartenteich massive Veränderungen vorzunehmen - z.B. weil die Folie ein größeres Leck hat. Bemerkt man dies nach dem Winter, bleibt einem kaum anderes übrig, als gleich im zeitigen Frühling zu handeln. Dann ist aber der Laich oft schon da ...

Heimische Amphibien sind geschützte Wildtiere, und dies sind sie auch in einem privaten Gartenteich. Zum Glück macht der Grasfrosch keinen Radau. Den hört man nur zur Paarungszeit und auch nur dann, wenn man auf das dezente Grummeln achtet. Mit lautstarken Gesellen hat man (oder die Nachbarn) halt Pech. Man muss das Gequake genauso ertragen wie die Geräusche anderer Wildtiere.

Liebe Rundumgrüße
Angie


----------



## marcus18488 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo,
bei uns im Teich haben sich wie jedes Jahr die __ Kröten wunderbar vermehrt. Im Moment ist ein Kröterich noch auf der Suche nach einer Dame mit seinen Unkenrufen. 
Wenn bei uns im Teich nichts mehr quaken und plätschern würde, das wäre der Ausschlag für meinen Nachbarn, sofort nachzuschauen, warum es so ruhig ist. 
Das gequake gehört nun mal zum Teich mit dazu

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Algusmaximus (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hi Monsti,

Grasfrösche hab ich bei uns noch nicht gesehen. Hätt ich auch gerne mal ein zwei Exemplare im Teich. Bei uns treiben sich nur die __ Teichfrosch - Radaubrüder herum. 
Während der heißen Phase besorgen die sichs lautstärkemaßig aber so richtig. Jedes Männchen will lauter sein als der Mitbewerber auf dem Nachbarblatt.


----------



## Sven (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Ja, Grasfrösche wie früher am Teich meiner Eltern, hätte ich auch gerne. Das leise Gequacke war ja nicht der Rede wert.
Aber ~30 große Teichfrösche die versuchen einen Güterzug zu übertönen sind schon ein Wort.
Umsiedeln hat leider auch nicht gefruchtet, da jede freie Stelle sofort wieder besetzt wird.
Außerdem sind die Viecher schlauer als man denkt. 
Wenn meine Frau den Garten betritt quaken die __ Frösche unbeirrt weiter, sobald ich aus der Tür schaue ist Totenstille


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*



marcus18488 schrieb:


> Im Moment ist ein Kröterich noch auf der Suche nach einer Dame mit seinen Unkenrufen.


Holla - Science-Magazin verständigen:
Das ist der unumstössliche Beweise für die Anwendung von Fremdsprachen im Tierreich!

Damit stellt sich jedoch sofort die Frage:
Was für Geräusche geben denn dann die UNKERICHE von sich?
__ Kröten die dann etwa? 

Die einfache Lösung des Problemes:
Nachdem ja auch die Vögel nicht vögeln,
könnten wir uns darauf einigen, 
dass Froschlurche singen
und nicht quaken.

Hat doch niemand etwas gegen Gesang, oder?


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Die einfache Lösung des Problemes:
> Nachdem ja auch die Vögel nicht vögeln,
> könnten wir uns darauf einigen,
> dass Froschlurche singen
> ...





Aber da findet sich bestimmt auch noch einer...



> Musik wird oft nicht schön gefunden,
> Weil sie stets mit Geräusch verbunden.


----------



## andreas w. (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Mahlzeit, 

zum Thema - die __ Frösche sind nicht so laut. 

Wir hatten bis vor kurzem 4 große und einen kleinen einjährigen (tip ich mal). Wenn wir am Teich gesessen sind - alter Falter, eine Krakeele. Du verstehst dein eigenes Wort nicht. Und die Gaudi, wenn dann ein Flugzeug über uns herfliegt (Flughafen FfM mehr oder minder vor der haustüre) geben die Herrschaften noch mal richtig gas. 

Meine Vermutung, die Frequenzen der Flugzeuge haben eine Ählichkeit mit den "Balzrufen" der Frösche. 

Auf jeden Fall machen die wesentlich mehr Krach als die __ Kröten, die halt (leider) immer in großen Mengen in dem kleinen Teich auftauchen.

Naja, Natur iss halt so und das ist auch gut so, daß sie so ist.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Da sieht man wieder, 
wie unterschiedlich die Menschen sind:
MICH regert der Flughafen viel, viel mehr auf als der Froschgesang,
aber der lässt sich wohl nicht wegtragen, 
nicht wahr? 

(Ich kann in der Hängematte direkt neben dem Teich herrlich schlafen,
während sich meine Frau bei geschlossenem Fenster dämlich ärgert.)


----------



## Monsti (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hallo Andreas,

manche __ Frösche sind in der Tat nicht laut, weil sie keine Schallblasen besitzen. Dies betrifft z.B. den oben erwähnten __ Grasfrosch (Rana temporaria). Normalerweise hört man diese Art überhaupt nicht, zur Balzzeit ist maximal ein leises Geknurre oder Gurren zu hören. Wer diese Geräusche nicht kennt, nimmt sie überhaupt nicht wahr.

Welchen Radau Frösche veranstalten können, kenne ich von einem Teich in Berlin, neben dem wir einst gewohnt hatten. Darin befanden sich ca. 40-50 Seefrösche _(Pelophylax ridibundus)_, deren abendliches Konzert denkwürdig war.

Grüßle von
Angie


----------



## Monsti (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hast Recht, Schwarzer Peter, Verkehrs- oder Baustellenlärm ist nerviger. Den Froscherl nebenan hatte ich immer gerne zugehört. Ich fand die Geräusche eher beruhigend. Außerden quakten die Viecher in der Nacht kaum. Der Höhepunkt war immer in der Abenddämmerung.


----------



## Bebel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hi

Bei mir im Teich gibt es nur Grasfrösche und __ Kröten und die sind beide ja sehr leise. Ich freue mich jedes Frühjahr aufs neue wenn ich sehe dass sie im Teich ablaichen. In einem Jahr hatten wir auch einen __ Teichfrosch, der hat jedoch vergeblich versucht eine Dame anzulocken und war dann plötzlich wieder verschwunden.
Mein Mann verfällt jedes Jahr aufs neue in Panik wenn er die Mengen an Kaulquappen sieht - er ist fürs Rasen mähen verantwortlich. Leider überleben keine Quappen im Teich wegen der Fische. Ich würde mich auch über Teichfrösche mit Konzert freuen - ich mag den "Gesang". Mein Mann wäre damit jedoch weniger einverstanden.

LG Bebel


----------



## baddie (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Hmm also ich habe zur Zeit auch 2 der Kollegen __ Teichfrosch bei mir.....sind insgeasamt 7 aber nur 2 "singen" 
Wie lang machen die denn Radau ? Mich juckt das gequake von Fröschen eigentlich nicht wirklich wenn ich pennen wiill/muss.  Bei meinen beiden anwesenden muss ich allerdings zugeben das die einen echt auf den Senkel gehen können. 
Ist es so das Teichfrösche wirklich so "vielseitig" quaken ...heisst soviele unterschiedliche Töne nutzen und 0 "Monotonie" haben  ? 

Quak, Quak, quak........ alles schön und gut  aber wenn es dann die halbe Nacht Quak, brumm, "gurr"...Ruhe ......quak,quak ...brumm etc. geht.

Also wenn die beiden das womöglich noch länger durchziehen dann ist leider eine Umsiedlung angesagt.


----------



## jolantha (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfrösche Verordnung!*

Baddie, bei mir sind es mindestens sechs die ich an der Tonlage erkenne Das bröt,bröt , das meistens zuerst einsetzt, so gegen 22. 00 Uhr, ( allertiefste Stimmlage ) ist die Eröffnungssymphonie !
Danach kreischt dann auf einmal ein Junior los, so ein Stakkato in den höchsten Tönen ( er übt noch ), daraufhin starten dann die Anderen im Chor. Irgendwann zwischendurch halten alle aufeinmal schlagartig die Klappe und ich sitze kerzengrade im Bett und denke, was ist denn nun wieder los da draußen ?
Wenn ich dann langsam wieder einschlafe, fängt " Bröt, bröt " wieder an, und der Clan folgt
Irgendwann nachts um 2.00 Uhr mache ich das Fenster zu, und ersticke langsam mit dem Kissen auf dem Kopf. So gegen 5.00 Uhr sind die Herren dann müde und stellen ihr Konzert ein !! 
Dafür startet dann unser Hahn seine " Guten Morgen " Rufe, die Katze springt von außen auf die Fensterbank, miaut zum Gotterbarmen  und will nach ihrer beendeten Nachtour ins Bett, und mein Hund kratzt an meinem Bett weil er raus will ! 
Also, wenn Du irgendetwas oder irgendjemanden umsiedelst, nimm bitte ALLES von mir mit


----------

